# Good Article on Christian Liberty!



## buggy (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's one that greatly helped me:

EPC Australia


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, this was helpful! I've also written on this topic at Christian Freedom: Liberation from Legalism and Laziness.


----------



## puritan628 (Apr 25, 2010)

John Winthrop gave a speech, _On Liberty,_ after some upheavals in the young colony of Massachusetts. He speaks about "natural" liberty and "moral" liberty. Perhaps not exactly the same as Buggy's theme, but maybe relevant anyway.

John Winthrop: On Liberty


----------



## Jack K (Apr 25, 2010)

William said:


> Yes, this was helpful! I've also written on this topic at Christian Freedom: Liberation from Legalism and Laziness.


Welcome to the board, William. I read through your article and liked it, especially this: "Christians are freed by Christ to do good works freely and joyfully. You cannot serve happily, joyfully, and truly if you suspect that your flawed works will be rejected. Christians have no such fear."

Well said. It's a nice remender that the freeness of the gospel leads not to lax living, but to a powerful zeal for good works (Titus 2:14).


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 25, 2010)

William said:


> Yes, this was helpful! I've also written on this topic at Christian Freedom: Liberation from Legalism and Laziness.


 
I haven't read the article yet but I do want to say


----------



## dudley (Apr 26, 2010)

Both are excellent articles and welcome to the board!


----------

